# owl faced pigeons



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

does anyone keep these?I saw one years ago at an auction and was very taken.Since then I have always wanted some.My budgies and c/tiels have dwindled with age to one of each and I have decided that I won't be replacing them and so will have a small aviary free.There is a pair of african owls on preloved although its not a new add and I am tempted.I know they can't rear their own young but I'm not worried about breeding.Has anyone got any actual experience of owning them.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sarahc said:


> does anyone keep these?I saw one years ago at an auction and was very taken.Since then I have always wanted some.My budgies and c/tiels have dwindled with age to one of each and I have decided that I won't be replacing them and so will have a small aviary free.There is a pair of african owls on preloved although its not a new add and I am tempted.I know they can't rear their own young but I'm not worried about breeding.Has anyone got any actual experience of owning them.


If you can't find them in this link then you never will.
Plus there are meny,meny breeds you may even change your mind.Or end up with more breeds them one:lol2:.

Click link for pigeons.
Pigeons for sale and wanted on Pigeon Ads.co.uk - Free Advertising of Private / Trade / Breeder birds on Pigeon Ads UK


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pigeons*

Thanks for that,I shall peruse pigeon varieties.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

when i was a teenager i used to keep fancy pigeons - not in an aviary but in a pigeon loft and they were allowed out to fly.

I kept Birmingham Rollers, West of England tumblers, Fantails, Polish Zamoyski (which is (was?) a rare breed and i cannot find reference to them anywhere on the net at all) they were a lovely little short faced pigeon -not as extreme as an owl mind you, with a frill around the head and were all white with a black or chocolate tail. 
I loved the look of West of Englands but they're quite a chunky bird.
If you have the chance visit a fancy pigeon show and have a look at all the breeds, i can recommed Archangels as a VERY nice bird. They look like oil on water, metallic and shiny - they're much nicer in the flesh than on any photograph. 
Not sure of any specifics with the very short faced breeds but pigeons in general are really easy to keep.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

posh pigeons sometimes go through the auction in leicestershire i go to occasionally,

the short faced ones have gone through there once or twice, as well as racers, tumblers and rollers.

the `nuns` did look rather cute.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pigeons*

I shall look into it more.The polish frilled ones sound nice, and the metallic feathers,I had a look at some nuns earlier in the week.I don't want any very large ones and definitely not any with the tilted back heads/necks.I have looked at shows and not really seen any of the short faced ones,more of what appear odd to the point that I wonder how they live a normal pigeon life.Something small/cobby and able to live in a smallish aviary .Not bothered about breeding any either.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.pigeoncote.com/images/arcang3.jpg

This is a good picture of an Archangel. :flrt: they're very lovely and metallic all over both on the copper colour and the black and were on my MUST HAVE list when i kept pigeons, i knew a breeder but never did get a pair, just used to drool over the ones he had, they dont get very big either.

The polish zamoyski ones i had look very similar to a Nun actually, but without the black face, just all white with a black tail, they were little rockets in flight and were lovely little things. 
I cannot for the life of me find a reference to one on the web though, i imagine they've either changed their name or i'm spelling it wrong. 

I know there are some funny old breeds about.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

wow it's a whole new world I didn't know pigeons came in so many fabulous colours :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Swallow pigeons are neat.









They come in Crested and non created.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Categoryomesticated pigeon breeds - Wikimedia Commons

there's absolutely loads listed on here... for strangeness check out the Frillback, the Scanderoon and any of the 'cropper or pouter' breeds. :whistling2:
I miss my pigeons.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pigeons*

the archangels are beauties,not into the feathered feet ones.Not into anything overfluffed or in this case feathered.I have a strong suspicion that those feet will rapidly be caked in pigeon poo.I'm definately liking the pigeons though.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m liking them, they match my pekin bantams


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*bantams*

I'm liking bantams to,love pekins and miniature game.If only there were more time and money.


----------

